# My Little Wabi



## Kristoph91 (12 Sep 2012)

Hi guys here's a few pictures of my Hydrocotyle Wabi-Kusa. 

In it there is;

-Java Moss
-Hydrocotyle sp. Japan
-Myriophillum Mattengrossense

Planted in just regular garden compost, sprayed twice a day with RO water out of a 1 Litre sprayer with a squeeze of ferts in it.

The pics are before and after it's "haircut" this evening. 

Enjoy 


IMG_1431 by KrisHumphreys1991, on Flickr


IMG_1438 by KrisHumphreys1991, on Flickr


IMG_1437 by KrisHumphreys1991, on Flickr


IMG_1433 by KrisHumphreys1991, on Flickr


IMG_1435 by KrisHumphreys1991, on Flickr


----------



## Kristoph91 (12 Sep 2012)

Why did they come up so small! 

Ugh.


----------



## Kristoph91 (12 Sep 2012)

IMG_1438 by KrisHumphreys1991, on Flickr


----------



## Kristoph91 (12 Sep 2012)

Done. 

Really sorry for the dud posts guys !


----------



## Palm Tree (13 Sep 2012)

That is preety neat, I have a few wabi's/ emersed bowls and tanks going there so easy to maintain. If you want some different plants anytime just pm me.


----------



## Kristoph91 (13 Sep 2012)

Palm Tree said:
			
		

> That is preety neat, I have a few wabi's/ emersed bowls and tanks going there so easy to maintain. If you want some different plants anytime just pm me.



That'd be great  

Have you any pictures on here of them ?


----------



## Palm Tree (13 Sep 2012)

No I keep meaning to take some pictures but my iphone camera isnt too good i'll get some decent pictures up soon


----------



## Kristoph91 (13 Sep 2012)

cool


----------



## Palm Tree (13 Sep 2012)

You gave me the motivation to start my own thread


----------



## Richard Dowling (2 Mar 2013)

Do you have this sitting in natural light with no heat? Im considering starting a little wabi myself but would like to use natural light and no heat but I don't know whether that is how it works.


----------



## Palm Tree (3 Mar 2013)

You won't get a reply dowheim, he took a load of money off us and ran


----------



## Balik1 (23 Mar 2013)

Hydrocotyle must be the easiest   plants to grow emersed  . i had a bunch growing under my mangroves for a while know super easy to care for great little plant


----------

